# Out-of-Pocket Vacations



## geneticblend (Apr 9, 2008)

I am just curious...How many of you time share owners go on vacations that are not a time share? (i.e. vacations that you pay for totally out-of-pocket)

My own answer to this question is that we usually go on a "regular" vacation once a year. And that has been because we have our heart set on a place that we haven't been able to get in an exchange. For example, we had tried for years to get in to Big Sky, Montana with no luck. Finally, we just decided to pay for a trip there and forget about trying to do a time share exchange. Another reason for going on a vacation that isn't a time share is because it is not offered as an exchange. An example of this would be the IceHotel in Sweden. I would like to go there some day.

So do many of you go on vacations such as these? Or do you solely rely on time share vacations?


----------



## gorevs9 (Apr 9, 2008)

geneticblend said:


> So do many of you go on vacations such as these? Or do you solely rely on time share vacations?



Last year we took a trip to Ireland.  Tried to get lodging with TS, but there's not a lot of availability in Ireland.  We had to "tough" it out in some lovely bed and breakfast places.  Definitely the way to see the country.


----------



## pointsjunkie (Apr 9, 2008)

i use my starpoints for 2-3 vacations a year besides the timeshare.so i go on those vacations for free.


----------



## IngridN (Apr 9, 2008)

All the time.  This year, 1 timeshare vacation in Aruba; 3 non-timeshare vacations...Disneyland, New York, and Paris.

Ingrid


----------



## janapur (Apr 9, 2008)

Only cruises . . . sure wish RCI offered better cruise deals. :annoyed:


----------



## talkamotta (Apr 9, 2008)

Ive gone on 2 cruises Alaska and New Zealand/Aus  Those of course werent ts trips or trades.  We will usually go on at least one camping trip/hotel each year,  Bryce National Park used a tent.  Moab - hotel room, Cottonwood Canyons/tent. I will go on at least one visitation trip each year to see family (stay at thier homes).  

I have added a couple of days on the end of timeshare trips and will rent a hotel room. 

My preferred way is still timeshares but sometimes there isnt any available or they just plain dont have any in the area.


----------



## pammex (Apr 9, 2008)

Here and there a trip outside of timeshares but on the whole try to work with timeshares and trades.


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 9, 2008)

Actually, quite a few. Usually a cruise a year, a long weekend here and there, camping trips, interesting Elderhostel 'classes', a last minute (read: cheap) junket, a business/association or trade meeting.

Would that these would work with TS accommodations, but generally these are such short notice or to places with limited TS availability that we just pony up the cash.

Jim Ricks


----------



## Dori (Apr 10, 2008)

A few times we have tacked hotel stays to the beginning and end of TS stays.  for example, when we went to Scottsdale for a stay at Sheration Desert Oasis, we stayed in Vegas for 2 days before and 2 days after.  We did the same when we went to Lawrence Welk.  Airfares  and card rentals were cheaper in Vegas, plus we got to spend a few days donating to their slots.

Dori


----------



## lprstn (Apr 10, 2008)

I'd say in the last 5 years of TSing I have only stayed outside of TSs 4 times, 1 time on a cruise, 1 time at a bed & breakfast for my anniversary, and 2 times on 1 vacation (it was unexpected as friend got ill and cancelled our TS accomadations and I had to rush and get accomadations).  I don't count when I have to stay someplace for work as they pay for the time and the accomadations.


----------



## Keitht (Apr 10, 2008)

As we only own a single week of t/s we go on far more 'conventional' holidays than timeshare occupancies or exchanges.


----------



## Noni (Apr 10, 2008)

Most of our vacations are non-timeshare.  We try to go on a cruise each year and to Cozumel for a week each year.  We do a lot of long weekends, some of which are road trips, but some air.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 10, 2008)

geneticblend said:


> I am just curious...How many of you time share owners go on vacations that are not a time share? (i.e. vacations that you pay for totally out-of-pocket)
> 
> My own answer to this question is that we usually go on a "regular" vacation once a year. And that has been because we have our heart set on a place that we haven't been able to get in an exchange. For example, we had tried for years to get in to Big Sky, Montana with no luck. Finally, we just decided to pay for a trip there and forget about trying to do a time share exchange. Another reason for going on a vacation that isn't a time share is because it is not offered as an exchange. An example of this would be the IceHotel in Sweden. I would like to go there some day.
> 
> So do many of you go on vacations such as these? Or do you solely rely on time share vacations?



If I tried to get an exchange and couldn't, I would buy that place because it would have tremendous exchange value, plus we could use it at least that one time.  There must be value in owning and renting it out, too. 

We haven't stayed in hotels, except to attend a wedding in Omaha, NE.  That was a nice place, but we were crowded in that little room.  I wouldn't do that to us on purpose, but for a family event like a wedding, it was okay.  

Last hotel we stayed in was probably while driving to Orlando, about 5 years ago.  We had just purchased our Avalon and wanted to test-drive it.


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Apr 10, 2008)

*Mix and Match*

We do both types of vacations.  On our Europe trip last summer we spent 9 nights in city hotels (Paris, Rome & Vienna) and 2 weeks ts'ing (Switzerland & Austria).  Thus far this year we have had 3 hotel nights, rented condos in Treasure Island & Kissimmee FL, and spent a week in a TS.  Plans for the remainder of the year include another TS week, a cruise and staying with DD & family in Barbados for a couple weeks.

My recent retirement has opened up our time to travel considerably- if only the money to do so keeps pace...


----------



## rhonda (Apr 10, 2008)

We cruise at least once each year ... w/out using a cruise-exchange against timeshare.  We also exercise the MoHo periodically.


Edited to add:


> We also exercise the MoHo periodically.


We exercised it today!  Woooo-wee!  Making improvements for a trip over Memorial Day.


----------



## grest (Apr 11, 2008)

janapur said:


> Only cruises . . . sure wish RCI offered better cruise deals. :annoyed:



Me too...but there are also trips just to visit with family members out of state.
Connie


----------



## Skinsfan1311 (Apr 11, 2008)

We do!     

We own 2 weeks and use them for snowboarding and/or the Caribbean.  

Typically, cruises or dive destinations.    

I've found that dive trips booked through dive shops are great deals, as many include meals, unlimited shore-diving and daily boat dives.   Non-divers can book at a reduced price.


----------



## x3 skier (Apr 11, 2008)

We have taken one "paid" to every two timeshare just about every year.

This year we have planned, one to Mexico time share, one to our wholly owned condo in Charleston SC and one to Europe "paid"(but using miles for the airfare).

This doesn't count the 12 weeks I just finished in Steamboat Springs during the ski season in our timeshares there.

Cheers


----------



## labguides (Apr 11, 2008)

This year we are going to Alaska for 2 weeks -- non-timeshare. We try to work our vacations around timeshare locations.


----------



## stmartinfan (Apr 11, 2008)

We own 1 week, which we use for spring break and occasionally deposit with RCI.  Our other vacations tend to be in places that don't have good timeshare choices, so we often do apartment rentals for a few days or use suite hotels, if possible, because we travel with our kids.


----------



## LUVourMarriotts (Apr 11, 2008)

Since we started in the timeshare world, we've never been on an out-of-pocket vacation.  We had 1 Marriott, now have 2.  With AC's and lockoffs, the possibilities are endless with good planning.  Plus, my BIL owns a Marriott and we travel with their family too, so that pretty much adds another week to our portfolio, we just don't pay the MF on that one.    Marriott points also make it so we don't have to pay for our weekend trips, which is awesome.


----------



## Icc5 (Apr 12, 2008)

*Whatever is needed*

We've tied weeks in our timeshares to cruises and also mix and match.  Sometimes we need to stay a day or two before or after our timeshare time.
We also have been in places where no timeshares exist so of course it is hotels or motels.  We have even checked renting houses for a week but in that case a timeshare came through.  We do whatever we need to do to make the vacation work.
Bart


----------



## Transit (Apr 12, 2008)

Mixed nuts =cruises ,hotels ,home/condo rentals, and timeshare.Sometimes together sometimes seperate.With so many flight problems lately were looking toward more driveable vactions .


----------



## silverfox82 (Apr 12, 2008)

If a good deal comes around we jump on it. We own 4 weeks of ts but also do travelzoo (ny to sydney/tahiti, 9 nights total, hotel and breakfast) for $1,100 pp or skyauction where I bottom feed and occasionally get lucky. My plan is to travel often but cheaply.


----------



## andrea t (Apr 12, 2008)

We take more non-timeshare vacations.  We love the National Parks and their historical hotels, and we cruise every year.


----------



## GrayFal (Apr 12, 2008)

rickandcindy23 said:


> *If I tried to get an exchange and couldn't, I would buy that place because it would have tremendous exchange value*, plus we could use it at least that one time.  There must be value in owning and renting it out, too.



:hysterical:  The exact reason I purchased my week in Ireland!

We usually cruise once a year...otherwise, I am pretty much occupied with TSing.
Business travel doesn't count!


----------



## sfwilshire (Apr 13, 2008)

Our only totally non-timeshare vacation is the long weekend we spend at a hot air balloon rally in Helen GA every year. There are some timeshares around, but it's much more convenient to stay in the hotel with the pilots, though we seldom get to fly any more. Our oldest, dearest friend that we mostly flew with passed away a few years ago. 

DH wants to stop going every year, but we've stayed in the same room for most of the 22 years we've been. It just wouldn't feel right to be anywhere else that weekend.

We sometimes combine hotel nights with timeshares. After a week at the beach in March, we used a free Marriott night to go to Orlando for one night. Our trip to the UK last year included a rented week in London when we couldn't get an exchange and a couple of nights on Marriott points.

Sheila


----------



## pcgirl54 (Apr 14, 2008)

Mostly TS but sometimes we tack on a few days out of pocket. We take a couple of weekend trips Labor Day which is drivable and fly someplace warmer for New Years. 

As an early riser I hate not having a seperate living room to relax in while DH is sleeping in the morning for hotel stays. Try for suite type hotels if the price is right and use hotel or air rewards points when possible. Free breakfast and internet is a feature I look for when booking a room. As a VRI member I get reduced rates for a Cape Cod stay which is close to home so no airfare.

We are headed to Hawaii in a few weeks and tacked on three days in San Francisco using starpoints and saved 2/3 the cost by doing so. Used Amex miles for Maui tickets. Had enough Delta FF miles and actually got choice saver seats for our Hilton Head fall trip. So this year we are saving a lot by using those programs.

Except for Hilton Head I have no clue where we are going next year which is unusual for me.We have a few weeks banked and I have always had a "resort wish list" which is now dwindling. Planning for Maui has just plain worn me out. Florida and the Carolinas are always a hit with us but I want to see something different next year. Maybe a National Park like Yosemite or Yellowstone and a TS stay would not work in that case.

 Down the road I would like to see some countries in Europe on a guided tour for peace of mind. I would like to try an Alaskan or Panama Canal Cruise. I wish we had more holiday time in the US like European countries.


----------



## Laurie (Apr 14, 2008)

Sometimes when traveling to visit family, we stay at local lodgings, and sometimes we add some extra days/nights at somewhere nearby - such as a National Park. 

And we frequently add some extra nights at other lodging to a TS vacation - before, after, or during - to get places too far from any TS, as well as locations we've tried to get on exchange, and got tired of waiting!


----------



## janej (Apr 14, 2008)

We are DVC members.  But this year we booked an out-of-pocket trip with the free dinning offer.  It is just too good to pass.  Plus we can go with extended families without worrying about where to eat with different budget for everyone.


----------



## LisaRex (Apr 14, 2008)

I own one timeshare, so I take many non-TS vacations.  I love having the extra space of TSs when traveling with the kids or another couple, but actually prefer the flexibility of not having to arrange things 12 months in advance.  

I'd love to delve deeper into II, especially their GetAways, but I haven't had the time.   

The one big downside I've found with TS is having to book 12 months out.  Because our MFs are a fixed cost, I find it kind of stressful to have to book the TS a year in advance (to secure the best villa in my view class) and then arrange flights.  I'd much rather do it the other way around so that I can shop around for the best airfares.


----------



## boyblue (Apr 16, 2008)

It's been years since we've taken a non TS vacation but this Christmas & New Years we're taking our prents and our 3 Nephews with us.  Other family members are asking to tag along, so I'm considering renting a house.


----------



## vettebuf (Apr 16, 2008)

We trade our timeshare every year (Disney, Vegas, Cayman Islands, Vail, Massachusetts)  and use our Royal Holiday week every year in the Royal Holiday system (Cancun, San Francisco) and stay at our own house at the Jersey shore for long weekends. But we also cruise once or twice a year and that's out of pocket.


----------



## carpediem (Apr 19, 2008)

We do long weekends at hotels but mainly it is just timeshares.  We own three and typically try to plan around where we can book.  We will add hotel stays before and after simply because we enjoy taking advantage of both weekends around our week off.  

I would opt for a timeshare over a hotel anytime since we have kids in tow.  Also with small kids they don't care that you're in London, Rome, (fill in the blank).  They just want to know where the pool is and what's in the refrigerator to eat.


----------



## RickB (May 3, 2008)

I own two weeks in Hawaii for 18 years now.  I did the RCI thing for a couple years of trading but quit them and just kept going back every year to Hawaii myself since I really like it over there.  I get 5 weeks vacation each year so naturally timeshare takes two of those and the rest are spent going camping/fishing in the sierras near home.  I try to take a week off every month through the summer.


----------

